# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  lojra me direct link

## frank001

e hapa kete teme per te postuar te gjithe lojrat qe dini dhe qe jan me direct link dhe mund te behen resume ne qofte se nderpitet. mos hidhni rapidshare ose lloj tjeter ne te cilen ne qofte se nuk jeni premium duhet te prisni. po e  filloj un duke postuar kete loje:  Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars kanes edition

http://www.adrive.com/public/ed81d87...cdeeef499.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/3fd331f...59e0a4e1c.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/ec6064d...b9e659891.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/ea3b802...0062a4664.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/901bb7b...2881ba3b8.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/2f2d02f...0308ad6f0.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/2c8e05b...324fedc9b.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/ff19f1d...a447165c5.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/81ee7b0...758bf8ec2.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/f353df5...00be38450.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/8f3692e...584bfbc07.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/844c98c...b9a3f8310.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/adb862e...f81774c6f.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/18c2a96...2d5eb6f65.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/a3665f7...c36caf028.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/3f04b59...9de96e342.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/1601c18...9e49d3e05.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/e8bdc2c...267c28277.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/f2f6d4b...89caf0746.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/4aa9f53...e7ffd6f77.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/d534a35...5cc3b6206.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/938366c...569807866.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/b449945...6865ed90a.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/1d2acda...fdd71219c.html

password:www.ourpcgame.net

----------


## frank001

ELFX-APRK-E7V8-Y1B5-1911    seriali per ket loje, do jua kerkoj gjate instalimit
www.gamecopyworld.com  ketu do gjeni crack
http://www.filefront.com/   ketu do keni patch

----------


## Longarus

shume ide e mire qe e ke hape kete teme ?

----------


## frank001

FALLOUT 3

http://www.adrive.com/public/9f08170...598e0c979.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/51eb1f8...ff46cbbff.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/8e8b9b5...11201af8c.html


PASSWORD:www.freepcgames.kirod.com

----------


## frank001

Prison Tycoon 4: SuperMax

http://www.adrive.com/public/a00af4f...a2072b748.html



http://www.adrive.com/public/01d5740...727fb840f.html



http://www.adrive.com/public/e37fc16...e355074e9.html



http://www.adrive.com/public/77861f9...5e6beb659.html



http://www.adrive.com/public/00ddae8...f82e0bb94.html



http://www.adrive.com/public/ebc9e28...e43507671.html

----------


## frank001

he me asnjeri sdi lojra me direct link????  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Slimshaddy

Lool Te Bukura Urime!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## frank001

Tomb Raider Underworld      


http://www.adrive.com/public/fed5c11...c7ebd7565.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/c2e59d8...e95eb271e.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/70d8840...546f9cf6e.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/22b2bdb...f9c756b77.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/7da99ec...5c3fc0071.html

----------


## frank001

he me kot e hapa ket teme vec me fut lojra une.hahahaha  postoni lojra

----------


## frank001

Call of duty world at war


http://www.adrive.com/public/4c42dbc...6a50063d8.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/4c42dbc...6a50063d8.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/ba7e1b3...64b56696e.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/ff44124...9d1eac460.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/ff44124...9d1eac460.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/1e7c19b...f5998ae85.html


password:www.freepcgames.kirod.com

----------


## frank001

red alert 3

http://www.adrive.com/public/b20f6d3...49964f2ba.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/a0842f3...0b4343a5b.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/05c9b31...b8ffd8076.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/aa402d0...94755ad65.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/56bdf86...860ca780c.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/963e327...e42a2d0e7.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/e8f4616...eb58af210.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/b35e257...4c0d8ec7b.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/a9a5d1d...a32633939.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/657396e...2f3803f6e.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/a88a64c...7f3d439bf.html


password:www.freepcgames.kirod.com

----------


## frank001

he me sqekeni gjo per lojra me direct link. asnji nuk dika.

----------


## Slimshaddy

Apa pa o lale s'hyj me u mor fort me shkarkime bro!! Gjithesesi flm per ndihme.!

----------


## ali-likova

Si instalohen keto me pjes !!!!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shkarkohen Te Gjithe Ne Arkiv Rar.i Ben Extract Njeres Dhe I Mer Te Gjitha Me Radh Vet Procesi.pastaj Dalin Filet Baze Si Setup-i.dhe Vazhdohet Procedura Normale..

----------


## gigabyte

Postoni prap lojra te tjera me direkt link

----------


## frank001

spider man web of shadows



http://www.adrive.com/public/e3513f8...eafd8b0e1.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/b45640a...3dc8d5f31.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/a7ccbba...d57e20ce6.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/9751b15...de7ed4ae0.html


http://www.adrive.com/public/719a90e...fc0941954.html

----------


## gigabyte

Per FarCry 2 keto linke:
http://www.adrive.com/public/bf11472...9fe433645.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/16dfae7...012bcae58.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/37730c1...cf1a38d42.html

----------


## gigabyte

Per Left 4 Fead :

http://www.adrive.com/public/14343a5...951beb941.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/10577ed...56322713e.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/2189ef1...accccb917.html

http://www.adrive.com/public/d1d8606...ed54b9d09.html

----------


## frank001

mos pertoni dhe hidhni dhe foto e lojes.

----------

